# need heavy duty knife suggestion



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

hi guys

at my restaurant I bring my own knives, using my eden kanso aogami as my daily knife. 

its blue paper carbon steel......SHARP but not up to cracking lobsters and things like that. 

not that we do this daily but it brought me to the conclusion that I need an extra knife for this.

though I have a wusthof classic ikon, am not sure if that would withstand the job (8 inch chefs knife).

what other options are out there that you would recommend.

reckoning that I am in netherlands/ europe, so should be available here.

so far I have considered another wusthof, tojiro, MAC knife (which line?), global...

I would like it to be keeping a good edge after sharpening on japanese waterstones.

something that is not TOO high maintenance (rust sensitive like my above mentioned knife) 

budget 200 euro max.

any recommendations?


----------



## greenguy (Apr 12, 2010)

You might want to move this to the "Cooking Knife Reviews" forum, but since I'm already here...

Your Ikon will probably work.  It's a fairly hefty forged German steel knife with a hardness around 58, which is a tad higher than most other forged German knives, but not high enough to be prone too chipping, although I've never used one so I'm just going by the characteristics on paper.

If you are still planning on using your current knife as your go-to for everything but the heaviest tasks like cracking lobsters or splitting chickens then I, as I'm sure many others would, recommend a Forschner Victorinox.  The Firbox is about $40 usd for a 10" and is a standard in many commercial kitchens and is probably the best knife in the price range.  It's not going to take and hold an edge like blue steel, but it'll get pretty sharp and it's durable.  Plus, since it's so cheap it's not a tragedy if something happens to it.  I use one as my beater knife and sharpen it on a 1k then 4k water stone with good results.


----------



## jordandid (Dec 30, 2012)

Check out Deba style knives, they're amazing Japanese knives built exactly for the purpose of going through bones and such plus they are nice and heavy and keep an amazing edge.


----------

